# My rolly poly baby cracks me up Updated with pics (post your chubby babies too!)



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Honestly, Avery is so chunky. Her big sister was so petite, so I am not used to a baby that can't get out of the way of her own fat rolls. She has 5 folds on her arms, huge thighs, 2 chins, baby cellulite on her belly, a back rack, and what I like to call man-boobs.

I just love her!


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I wish you would post some pics









My baby isn't roly poly and he isn't skinny, either. He's a huge hunk of meat. He's all muscle... BUT he has a HUGE double chin! And he has the fat wrists. Does your LO have the fat wrists? I just love those.


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

I have a roly-poly too! My 5 month old weighs 21 pounds!! Love it!


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Whoa! Send some of that chunk over here! My little guy is built like an athelete. Although he does have the double chin.







:


----------



## Muminmamman (Jul 28, 2007)

Quote:

Honestly, Avery is so chunky. Her big sister was so petite, so I am not used to a baby that can't get out of the way of her own fat rolls. She has 5 folds on her arms, huge thighs, 2 chins, baby cellulite on her belly, a back rack, and what I like to call man-boobs.
In our house, man-boobs=MOOBS! If I am having a low day, I whip off his sleeper and gum his giant michelin man thighs and all is renewed.


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

I have a chunka too! He was 18 lbs at 4 mos. Now he's going to be 6 mos. tomorrow, but we're still 2 wks from his next check up. I'm guessing he's 21-22 lbs (not all fat, he's also long)

Where are the pix!!


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll post some, don't worry! I can't remember how to post pix (I've only done it once and that was a huge accomplishment for me, the computer impaired) and I have to get her down for a nap so I should have some up in a couple hours.

I think she is in the neighborhood of 18-20 pounds right now.

Moobs?! That awesome.


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeydee* 
I'll post some, don't worry! I can't remember how to post pix (I've only done it once and that was a huge accomplishment for me, the computer impaired)

Me too! If you figure it out, you can post instructions with the pix.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh crap, why can't I figure this out!


----------



## Naners (Oct 15, 2007)

My six month old isn't chunky all over, but she does have the most awesome chunky legs.







:


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok, I think I got it.

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/e...fujipix533.jpg
(sorry about her sister's butt in the corner of the pic)

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/e...fujipix531.jpg

I would like to give instructions but I think I took the seriously complicated route when I did it.


----------



## acp (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds just like Willa! She was 16 lbs at 3 months - her next WBV isn't until 5 months, but right now (a little over 4) I think she's 18 or 19 lbs. She has 4 or 5 rolls on her arm, a double chin (and no neck), chipmunk cheeks, moobs, and SERIOUSLY chunky thighs. I can't count all the rolls there. I love it







.
Here's a photo from when she was about 3 1/2 months old.


----------



## cdmommie (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah, I have a chunky girl too. She is 2 months old and 14 pounds! She is really long too though, so she doesn't look as heavy as she is. My back can sure tell ya she's heavy though! www.flickr.com/photos/tabithaann


----------



## jeannie0603 (Jun 1, 2007)

Here's my chunky monkey! I love all the rolls! It's great!








He is almost 5 months old and real close to 19 lbs!

http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f2...=joey33022.jpg


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cdmommie* 
Yeah, I have a chunky girl too. She is 2 months old and 14 pounds! She is really long too though, so she doesn't look as heavy as she is. My back can sure tell ya she's heavy though! www.flickr.com/photos/tabithaann

I love that onesie!


----------



## Tinker (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeydee* 
Ok, I think I got it.

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/e...fujipix533.jpg
(sorry about her sister's butt in the corner of the pic)

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/e...fujipix531.jpg

I would like to give instructions but I think I took the seriously complicated route when I did it.

She looks like my chunk! Love fatty squishy babies! Is there anything better than baby rolls?
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j1...d/100_0488.jpg

(easy pic instructions. copy and paste the direct link code in Photobucket.)


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh, too cute!! I'm really going to have to try to figure out how to post. I hope this thread is still active.


----------



## cndnveggie (Jul 2, 2007)

I love little buddha babies!!! Here's our guy, cracking up during his 6 month photo shoot








http://bp0.blogger.com/_FxXanERphwk/...xander+100.jpg


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MilkTrance* 

My baby isn't roly poly and he isn't skinny, either. He's a huge hunk of meat. He's all muscle... BUT he has a HUGE double chin! And he has the fat wrists. Does your LO have the fat wrists? I just love those.

Little G is mostly just loooooooooong (getting past 30 inches and she's barely 6 months) but she does have wrist chub.....

I _swoon_ for wrist chub....sigh







Esp. while babe has that chubby wrist resting on the boob while nursing.


----------



## megviolet (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queen_anne78* 
I _swoon_ for wrist chub....sigh







Esp. while babe has that chubby wrist resting on the boob while nursing.

Me too!!!


----------



## Visions (Mar 29, 2007)

hahahahaha wrist chub!!! i love it!!!


----------



## eri_flores (Feb 8, 2006)

oh man, wrist chub is the best! And thighs, man-boobs, tummies, chins! Love it all. My little chubster is 11.5 weeks and 14.5 lbs! Here he is with his friend, son of another mdc mama. Mine's on the right:


__
https://flic.kr/p/1700469072

They are only one day apart! And here's a mostly nakey shot so you can see him in all his glory! (this was a few weeks back! he's grown)


__
https://flic.kr/p/1564480131


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Mine is the other one. He is very long.


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

Here's my buddha @ 8mo and 25lbs http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x...m/DSC02972.jpg


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

here's my nearly one year old chubster, Miss Abbi True

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l1...u/IMG_0960.jpg

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l1...u/IMG_1427.jpg

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l1...u/IMG_1380.jpg

how can you not wanna eat that up!!!!


----------



## Kat_shoshin (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi All!

My kid is chubby, but mostly just BIG.

He was chubbiest at birth... and looked much smaller by the time we got to take him home!

http://s176.photobucket.com/albums/w...t=100_2126.jpg

Here is a pic of my guy at 3 months: He was 16 lbs at 2 months... not sure what he was here.

http://s176.photobucket.com/albums/w...t=100_3413.jpg

Here he is at 5 months I believe:

http://s176.photobucket.com/albums/w...t=100_4425.jpg

And here is last week at just 7 months - and 28 lbs! He wears 24 month old clothes.

http://s176.photobucket.com/albums/w...t=100_5473.jpg


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissE* 
Here's my buddha @ 8mo and 25lbs http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x...m/DSC02972.jpg









my baby has those ducks too, but he's never had one stuck on his forehead!


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *granolalight* 







my baby has those ducks too, but he's never had one stuck on his forehead!

Yeah, how'd he do that?

Love these pix!


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *granolalight* 







my baby has those ducks too, but he's never had one stuck on his forehead!

Oh that was funny. I used to do that to my little brother when he was a baby with a Mickey Mouse toy that had a suction cup at the bottom. Good fun.


----------



## OllieMama (Jun 5, 2007)

Here are a few of my little chunk o' love:


not sure offhand how old, but not very!

maybe 2 or 3 months

about 3.5 months, and ready to sneeze from the sun

around 4 mos and getting rounder

5 months

6.5 mos

Okay okay, enough pictures of my chunky baby. I'm obsessed!


----------



## mama_lola (Jul 4, 2007)

I love all these roly poly babies! I remember feeling so excited when Teagan's rolls started appearing. Here she is at 5 months;

http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/8...agan092so6.jpg


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

Well, before seeing all of these super-delicious-chunky babes I though my dd was chubby, but now not so much. She's almost 20 lbs at 9 months and slimming down a lot now from all the crawling. She did have some yummy rolls when she was 4-6 months, though:

Cheeks

Chubby baby


----------



## OllieMama (Jun 5, 2007)

meggles, those cheeks are nothing short of phenomenal.









if my ds ever runs out of overabundant cheeks for me to nibble, expect a knock on your door.


----------



## netgyks (Aug 5, 2007)

Awwwww, my guy hasn't any chunk, he is lean!

http://family.webshots.com/photo/2629374390065114944pvkSlvhttp://inlinethumb23.webshots.com/23...600x600Q85.jpg


----------



## aileen (Jan 23, 2006)

my four month old isn't as chubby as his sister was, and i didn't even realize it until today when i saw a truly rolly baby and i couldn't keep my hands off him!
how could i have forgotten the fluffy fat belly feel? hopefully ds will start to pack on the chunk a bit more. he's big, and he's delicious, but these babies are positively succulent!

kat - your five month picture actually made me cry. that's so beautiful.


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

What cuties. If I ever get my act together and upload photos I'll post one of Mr. E-Baby. He was only 6 lbs 4 oz at birth.... and now 20+ pounds at just over 9 months. He doubled his birth weight by 2 months. He gained weight so fast he was almost shiny from his skin just growing and stretching. He's thinned out slightly and is super-long wearing 18 month size clothing.

Oh, I love chunky baby legs. So cute!


----------



## elf_babykins (Jan 16, 2007)

OllieMama- love those pics, not only does Ollie have a double chin, in that last pic, it looks like he has double cheeks!!


----------



## OllieMama (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elf_babykins* 
OllieMama- love those pics, not only does Ollie have a double chin, in that last pic, it looks like he has double cheeks!!









Yeah, he's got double almost everything... knees, elbows, wrists, ankles, etc. I love the baby fluff.


----------



## danaalex (Mar 19, 2003)

i love all of the chubby babies!!!! my neighbor has a chubster of a one year old and all i want to do is squeeze her all over







only one of mine ever had any chub and it didn't last very long







she had some rolls at 4 mo and they were gone by 5 mo.

i just LOVE chubby babies. they are so gosh darn cute


----------



## pantufla (Jun 7, 2007)

Remember those Charmin commercials? "Don't squeeze the Charmin!" Yeah, my little guy is "squeezably soft".


----------



## sara_m (Jul 12, 2004)

Here's a photo of my pudgy little girl http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/a...1/DSC02464.jpg

Quite a different experience after having a petite little boy that fell off the charts around 9 months. My baby girl is at the top of them!

Love these pictures of pudgy babies - especially loving your baby's rolls, Mama acp!


----------



## Kat_shoshin (Feb 16, 2007)

Olliemamma:
I bet you hear this all the time? I couldn't help but think - Rollie Poly Ollie&#8230;

Meggles - Those cheeks are AMAZING!

Aileen - Thanks, It's a pic I am glad I got. I honestly think I took it with the other hand.


----------



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

Jasper is 17.5 lbs at 2.5 months. This is him about 3 weeks ago.

http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p..._5_2007231.jpg

I love all that amazingly squishy, kissable CHUB!


----------



## carabee (Apr 6, 2007)

My little fatty

And a few more, just cause he's so cute!

double chin

man boobs

Just a pretty picture

Okay, I'll stop myself now


----------



## Anandamama (Aug 29, 2007)

I love seeing all the little chunky monkeys.... check out my beautiful, breastfed girl. Hope this link works.
I think in the head shot she's 5 months, laying down pic is 6 mo., and sitting up at 7 mo. She's now 8 months and 30+lb.

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/p...=8QauGjFq3cPeA


----------



## babygrace (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anandamama* 
I love seeing all the little chunky monkeys.... check out my beautiful, breastfed girl. Hope this link works.
I think in the head shot she's 5 months, laying down pic is 6 mo., and sitting up at 7 mo. She's now 8 months and 30+lb.

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/p...=8QauGjFq3cPeA

all the babies are sweet, but, Anandamama, yours is by far the cutest and chubbiest! your milk must be 100% cream!


----------



## Anandamama (Aug 29, 2007)

thanks, babygrace. it's always gratifying for a mom to hear from others how beautiful her babe is!


----------



## carabee (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anandamama* 
I love seeing all the little chunky monkeys.... check out my beautiful, breastfed girl. Hope this link works.
I think in the head shot she's 5 months, laying down pic is 6 mo., and sitting up at 7 mo. She's now 8 months and 30+lb.

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/p...=8QauGjFq3cPeA

Holy Moly girl! You take the prize for chunkiest baby I've ever seen! How do you keep from squeezing her chub rolls all the time?


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

did someone say rolls?
(I know she won't beat Anandamama's though!)

here she is now at 6 months:
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...October050.jpg
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...October072.jpg
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...October051.jpg

and some older ones:
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n.../August096.jpg
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...le/July060.jpg
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...le/June067.jpg
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...tle/May078.jpg

A


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

OMG these babes are soooooooooo adorable!


----------



## Anandamama (Aug 29, 2007)

Cute, cute, cute! You have got some serious rolls in your Castle, Queen! The one of her on the red couch is priceless!

I'm sure you must get all the fat baby comments, too. Sumo wrestler, Michelin tire baby, etc., etc... Funny no one ever says caterpillar baby, because to me the rolls on arms look like caterpillar sections.


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sara_m* 
Here's a photo of my pudgy little girl http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/a...1/DSC02464.jpg

Quite a different experience after having a petite little boy that fell off the charts around 9 months. My baby girl is at the top of them!

Love these pictures of pudgy babies - especially loving your baby's rolls, Mama acp!









:







:This is the cuttiest picture ever!!







:







:


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Wow, that was so much fun looking at the babies!!









I have long, skinny babes.







:

Queen of My Castle- the picture of your daughter in the pink wool soaker is so funny!







Also- are those your paintings- wow!









Ollies photos were great too- Dad is so proud!

All of you take such great photos; it's inspiring.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

oh she is yummy!!! I love chunkalicious babies! DS is almost 6 mos and has to be over 20#... he was 18 at his 4 mo appt. He has lots of yummy rolls and the baby boobies. Mmmm. Last week I had a plugged duct so I was on all fours nursing him, with his head towards my belly, so I got to see the underside of his yummy double chin while he was nursing. I just wanted to eat him. I have to get a pic of him up.


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

I love all these chubby, smiley babies. Woo-hoo for good mamas milk!


----------



## meg-momto2 (Apr 23, 2007)

my DD isn't as chubby as some of your cutie pies but she's definitely "fluffy" as i like to call her. she's got baby boobies, squishy booty and rolls on her arms. my DS was a lean baby and never got as rolly as DD.

this one is from the other day
http://www.dropshots.com/Saucymeg#da...11-01/19:27:31

this one is when she was about six weeks old. i was trying to get a picture of her curly hair but got baby boobies instead.









http://www.dropshots.com/Saucymeg#da...08-22/00:51:52


----------



## carabee (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meg-momto2* 
my DD isn't as chubby as some of your cutie pies but she's definitely "fluffy" as i like to call her. she's got baby boobies, squishy booty and rolls on her arms. my DS was a lean baby and never got as rolly as DD.

this one is from the other day
http://www.dropshots.com/Saucymeg#da...11-01/19:27:31

this one is when she was about six weeks old. i was trying to get a picture of her curly hair but got baby boobies instead.









http://www.dropshots.com/Saucymeg#da...08-22/00:51:52

WOW







that is a lot of hair! My little egg head probably wont have that much hair till he 2!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *midwestmeg* 







:

Queen of My Castle- the picture of your daughter in the pink wool soaker is so funny!







Also- are those your paintings- wow!








.










thanks!








A


----------



## EarthMommy80 (Feb 8, 2007)

Awww, I love baby chunks!!!







:

Here's my chubby lil man
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w...illow/gabe.jpg
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w...llow/gabe1.jpg
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w...abe9weeks3.jpg
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w...low/002bmp.jpg
Well, he's sure chubby compaired to my girls!


----------



## sara_m (Jul 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firemommaof1* 







:







:This is the cuttiest picture ever!!







:







:

Thanks, firemamaof1! Doesn't a mama love to hear how cute her baby is! Do you have any pics of your little one??


----------



## sara_m (Jul 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
did someone say rolls?
(I know she won't beat Anandamama's though!)

here she is now at 6 months:
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...October050.jpg
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...October072.jpg
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...October051.jpg

and some older ones:
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n.../August096.jpg
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...le/July060.jpg
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...le/June067.jpg
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...tle/May078.jpg

A

Love the picture of your little one lying on the bed - hilarious, and adorable!


----------

